# 9 Point



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Killed this one chasing a doe <a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_0683.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_0683.jpg" border="0" alt="Nine Point 11-16-09"></a>today 11-16-09 at 7am


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya got to love the RUT,, nice lookn deer. :beer:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice one Chris.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

nice deer! Congrats!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

great buck, congrats.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice deer. Where were you when you took him?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pons*

Pons Hunt Club in Isle of Wight Co. Between the Black Water river and Rattle Snake swamp


----------

